# Why Localized Search Marketing Is A Rip-Off



## DamionR (Jan 19, 2007)

This will certainly stir the pot some.

I have to call it like I see it, though. In the year(s), localized search marketing has been the big "buzz" that internet marketing companies are pushing on everyone.

They sell us stories about "local search marketing being the fastest growing segment online", and get you irritated when you see your competition ranking for a localized search term and you're not.

So, whats the big deal?

I'm here to show you why it's a big bunch of junk.. at least compared to what your expectations are.

*What Is Localized Search Marketing?*

If someone searches for "kitchen remodeling" on Google, are they your client if you do this type of work?

Maybe they are. The problem is....

... you don't know where in the world they are located!

With localized search marketing, the concept is to add location specifics to keywords, in order for people in your coverage area to find you. So, for example, attempting to rank your site for the phrase "kitchen remodeling in Orlando, FL", instead of simply "kitchen remodeling".

*Why's It's A Bunch Of Junk.*

Here's the simple answer. People do not typically search this way. Don't get me wrong, some of your customers will, and they certainly has been an increase (from what I've seen in analytics reports) in localized search terms driving visitors to sites. However, its an increase on a super small amount of traffic I generate.

Remember this...

What Good Does It Do To Rank For Words That People Do Not Search For?

You already know the answer to that one.

*Here's The Proof.*

So, by now, I'm sure you're thinking "Oh yeah, prove it". OK, let's do that.

Here's some data from the Google Keyword Tool that I just pulled up. I picked 3 random services (kitchen remodeling, plumbing, vinyl siding). I used the cities of San Diego, Houston, Boston, and Norfolk. Ya know, big cities. If any city in the country will get this localized search traffic, it has to be where the population is.

Here's the results:




























As you can see, the OVERWHELMING majority of searches are done on the generic, non-location based version of the word, not the localized version.

*Localized Search Marketing Isn't Bad, It's...*

...just not what it's made out to be. Keep in mind, there actually are some advantages. Locaized searches typically indicate a person who is farther down the "sales path" and is more likely to convert into a contact, compared to the generic search version.

Plus, if you get leads from it - how can that bad? As long as the investment (time, energy, money) is worthwhile compared to the returns you get.

*So Why The Big Push For Localized Search Marketing Then?*

Here's the part that most interent marketing companies don't want you to know.

The key reason is the deliverable that is expected.

An internet marketing company typically is not compensated for bringing you leads, or sales, or revenue. They get paid to get your site to rank for words. if it ranks, it's assumed that they have done their part.

The catch here is that, the levels of competition for localized versions of keywords is DRASTICALLY lower than the generic version.

With less competition, it's easier to get your site ranked. Make sense?

Let me show you some examples.

Note, I've used the "allintitle:" search flag, which tells you teh nubmer of pages Google has that has that exact phrase in the title of the page (a pretty strong indivator that the site is trying to rank for that keyword)

Here's the competition levels for "kitchen remodeling":










Over 1 million pages of competition to beat out, in order to show up on the first page.

Now, let's look at a localized version:








Only 229 pages. If I'm trying to rank a site for words, I'll have a much better chance ranking for this localized version, because there is a lot less competition to beat out!

Here's another comparison using vinyl siding:










450,000+ pages of competition, compared to...










9 pages! Wow, I could create a page today, put those words in the title tag, and I've got a good chance of ranking on the first page. Business opportunity, anyone?

*So, What's The Way To Go Then?*

If you try ranking for localized keywords, you likley won't generate a lot of business (compared to what is out there).

If you try to rank for the generic keywords, you'll have a lot of competition to beat out, and will generate leads out of your coverage area that you can't use.

(Of course, you could sell those leads off and become the next Service Magic  )

*Here's The Trick To It All*

The trick here is ranking for the generic keyword version (which is what people typically search by), and appearing in the results when the person searching is in your area.

Have you noticed in Google (and Bing/Yahoo) they automatically detect your location and tell you that on the page? Like this example:










Google uses the searcher's location to display the "localized" websites for that area.

Here's an example, where I searched for the generic term "plumber". My location is set to Virginia Beach, VA (where I'm located), and you can see Google is showing me localized results/business's based on my location:










Now, by simply changing my location (to Boston, MA), and searching for the same generic term "plumber", I can see different, "localized" results:










*So, Summing It All Up...*

Peopel typically do not search using localized versions of keywords. They use the generic form. The key is to get the search engines to recognize your lcoation and coverage areas, and to show up for that generic search term when someoen is located in your coverage area.

As to how you do that... that's the next post if you guys want it. Just let me know!


----------

